# overcharging troubles , please help



## beateraltima (May 1, 2006)

hello all , 
i was driving the altima the other day and the batt. light and the brake light went off at the same time , checked the brake fluid level is fine , i hooked up a voltmeter to the battery with the engine running and it read 18 volts , its overcharging , then all of a sudden it pops the 75A battery fuse . do these cars have internal or external voltage regulators ? i dont have a manual could someone please help me as far as further testing proceedures , or if this is a common problem with these cars what is the fix ? , ive searched iatn.net and other boards with no luck , i hate to throw an alternator at it if the altima has a bad external regulator , any help would be appreciated . or if anyone has a link to a .pdf manual that would be nice too )


----------



## UKquest (Oct 1, 2005)

I dont know if there is an external regulator or not but I will find out at work tomorrow. It does sound like a regulator problem. If its internal I will price up an alternator for you. I work at Auto Value and can buy anything at cost plus 10%.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

most newer cars will have an internally regulated altenator. 

As for this case... test the battery as well. The battery could be gone as well. And it sounds like it probably will be. Best of luck to you.

Darktide


----------



## beateraltima (May 1, 2006)

i replaced the alternator , it solved the overcharging , its normal now at 14.3 volts , however it keeps blowing the fuse on the bottom left of the interior panel now , its labeled " electronic parts " , i guess i need to get a manual and read some wiring diagams ;( , so far im not impressed with altimas , it just seems like one damn thing after another with this one .


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

well so far I think you're jumping the gun. You're basing judgement on a car that's 10 years old at least (since we don't know the actual year of your car). I think that's kinda unfair. I've had some small issues with mine (2000 SE) but for the most parts its been a rather nice ride. Treats me very well. Just check to see if you've got some wires touching. Something might just be grounding out that shouldn't be. It all depends on how fast the fuse blows. 

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> well so far I think you're jumping the gun. You're basing judgement on a car that's 10 years old at least (since we don't know the actual year of your car). I think that's kinda unfair. I've had some small issues with mine (2000 SE) but for the most parts its been a rather nice ride. Treats me very well. Just check to see if you've got some wires touching. Something might just be grounding out that shouldn't be. It all depends on how fast the fuse blows.
> 
> Darktide



I would check the condition of the battery, if its more that 5-6 years old its time for a new one. Check the condition of the negative cable fom the frame to the battery and the positive as well. The Haynes manual offers the wiring diagrams and trouble shooting you need.

Good luck
Frank


----------



## beateraltima (May 1, 2006)

i went out and bought a haynes manual for $24 , whata a ripoff , anyways the wiring diagrams arnt complete so i dont know , i think the transmission control module may be fried because the o/d light and switch are not working and they are on the same circuit as the fuse that keeps blowing , no obvious wire damage anywhere after inspection , im stumped


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

beateraltima said:


> i went out and bought a haynes manual for $24 , whata a ripoff , anyways the wiring diagrams arnt complete so i dont know , i think the transmission control module may be fried because the o/d light and switch are not working and they are on the same circuit as the fuse that keeps blowing , no obvious wire damage anywhere after inspection , im stumped



This is for everyone.
go to website http://www.phatg20.net
there you can download, as I did, the factory service manuals for your Nissan


Frank


----------



## petes71 (Apr 19, 2006)

WOW thanks Frank. Awsome manual! Needed something like this to supplement the haynes manual


----------

